# Stock frame turbo guys who is coming out to Waterfest?



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

We are in the middle of planning a new heads up class for the Saturday event for you guys. I am trying to get some more people into the head up racing at this event. Here is the rules for you guys. 
-ANY stock framed turbo is allowed to compete 
-Any size slick or drag radial 
-AWD cars are invited to compete 
-All VW's that came turbo'd from factory are able to compete. 

Stevebilt is putting up some money for the pay out. 
This class is open to all vw/audi cars that came with a turbo from the factory. 
What do you guys think? Seems like something you would like to see and compete in?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

lets go it is coming up fast who is coming!?


----------

